# Boonen, Rasmussen, or Contador tested Positive



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

*Polka Dot Jersey - Soler Positive*

It would be funny if it was Boonen - he is definitely most outspoken.. and I wouldn't believe the test..

http://www.google.com/translate?u=h...0707aP670964.xml&langpair=fr|en&hl=en&ie=UTF8


information	.......
Another positive case?
After the dismissal of Rasmussen yesterday evening and the last known bounces, other revelations could be revealed soon since, according to our information, the urinary control of a carrier of distinctive shirt at the end of the Mazamet stage - Plate of Beille, Sunday July 22, would give a report on abnormal parameters. Thorough examinations would be in hand. They could thus relate to either Michaël Rasmussen, yellow jersey and with pea this day there, or the white shirt of the best young person, Alberto Contador, from now on new yellow jersey (and in addition victorious of this stage), or the green shirt Tom Boonen.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

It better not be Boonen after his comments lately. The other two wouldn't be so surprising though.


----------



## DMFT (Feb 3, 2005)

Why in the world after all that has happened so far this Tour would : UCI, WADA, or ASO 
wait to yank the rider " if " there actually is a positive?????

Personally, I think the tin-hats are getting to some...


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Sign. With all the actual doping stories, do we need to make them up?


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

Pablo said:


> Sign. With all the actual doping stories, do we need to make them up?



Who's making what up?

It was on this french page: http://www.sudouest.com/260707/une.asp?Article=260707aP670964.xml


I just slapped it in google's translator.

It expands on the other thread: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=102135


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

I'll rephrase: I'm just saying that with all the stories of people we know who have doped, I'm content to wait and not speculate about who's next up. I didn't mean to imply that you were making it up.


----------



## bikeboy389 (May 4, 2004)

I'm still waiting for this to show up AT ALL in a cycling journal. My guess is that it's just a rumor, and that the reason somebody like VeloNews or even L'Equipe (who is gagging for another doper to be yanked, I'm sure) hasn't picked it up is that they can't get anything verified.

I won't speculate until there's a lot more to go on.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

bikeboy389 said:


> I'm still waiting for this to show up AT ALL in a cycling journal. My guess is that it's just a rumor, and that the reason somebody like VeloNews or even L'Equipe (who is gagging for another doper to be yanked, I'm sure) hasn't picked it up is that they can't get anything verified.
> 
> I won't speculate until there's a lot more to go on.


ok ok fair enough

cycling4all.com is where i got it from.


----------



## RSPDiver (Jun 3, 2006)

Just out of curiosity, was Soler wearing the dots at that point? With the translation, it's hard to tell if they are saying a current jersey wearer may have tested positive then, or a jersey wearer at that time. Anyway, Soler seems to have had some pretty amazing efforts at times.


----------



## bikeboy389 (May 4, 2004)

bas said:


> ok ok fair enough
> 
> cycling4all.com is where i got it from.


I don't know that source, but it looks like they're just picking up someone else's story. That's why I'm waiting for one that's original to a cycling or sports journal, figuring they'll probably want more backup on the story before going with it than a regional newspaper might.

No criticism of you or cycling4all intended. I just want someone who're more of a stakeholder to originate the story before I start getting too exercised about it.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

RSPDiver said:


> Just out of curiosity, was Soler wearing the dots at that point? With the translation, it's hard to tell if they are saying a current jersey wearer may have tested positive then, or a jersey wearer at that time. Anyway, Soler seems to have had some pretty amazing efforts at times.


I think he was - only cuz rasmussen was in yellow. I think he finally got it on his own on stage 16, after which rasmussen was shown the door.

so he could be too.

but i think we discounted him because he wasn't tested. (see the other thread)


----------



## RSPDiver (Jun 3, 2006)

bas said:


> but i think we discounted him because he wasn't tested. (see the other thread)


Well, I wondered that at first, and confirmed with this list from the other thread:



Barry Muzzin said:


> Riders tested: Rasmussen (Rabo), Contador (Disco), Soler (Barloworld), Valverde (Caisse d'Epargne), Schleck (CSC), Verdugo (Euskaltel), Valjavec (Lampre), Le Mevel (Crédit Agricole), Scheirlinckx (Cofidis)


Or was that list from a different stage? All the suspected infractions are starting to bleed together.


----------



## Bianchigirl (Sep 17, 2004)

Here's a theory: both the UCI and ASO are quite happy to have a young, 'clean' rider in the Yellow Jersey - can't see they'd be in any hurry to expose Alpuerto, can you?


----------



## pedalruns (Dec 18, 2002)

Soler... I think it might be.... Damn... I found the below link on another forum, German I think. 

http://www.hln.be/hlns/cache/det/art_537132.html?wt.bron=homeArt1


----------



## DMFT (Feb 3, 2005)

Bianchigirl said:


> Here's a theory: both the UCI and ASO are quite happy to have a young, 'clean' rider in the Yellow Jersey - can't see they'd be in any hurry to expose Alpuerto, can you?



- So cynical. Your hate for anything Trek/Lance related is obvious and it taints your post's/point of view. Maybe cycling isn't for you.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

pedalruns said:


> Soler... I think it might be.... Damn... I found the below link on another forum, German I think.
> 
> http://www.hln.be/hlns/cache/det/art_537132.html?wt.bron=homeArt1



It's Dutch.. Here's babelfish:

HLN BREAKING NEWS 
There a new doping matter in gestation in the tour seems the France. After the fourteenth stage with arrival on plateau the Beille were decreased according to several sources a positive urine test. That then after Vinokourov and Moreni the third positive case in the tour would be.

It would concern Mauricio Soler, the drager of the bolletjestrui. At this moment there is an irruption of the French police force in the hotel of Barloworld to pace communicates our Danish colleagues of BT. But we could not get that confirmed. Tomorrow at 11 o'clock there is anyway a press conference.

The rumour which Soler positively would be has already looked after that bookmakers in United Kingdom and Italy have crossed out him.


----------



## bikeboy389 (May 4, 2004)

pedalruns said:


> Soler... I think it might be.... Damn... I found the below link on another forum, German I think.
> 
> http://www.hln.be/hlns/cache/det/art_537132.html?wt.bron=homeArt1


I believe that's a Belgian paper (well, it's on a Belgian domain--that's what ".be" stands for). So does that make it Flemish? It's definitely not German.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

bikeboy389 said:


> I believe that's a Belgian paper (well, it's on a Belgian domain--that's what ".be" stands for). So does that make it Flemish? It's definitely not German.


babelfish made sense of it in dutch


----------



## bikeboy389 (May 4, 2004)

bas said:


> babelfish made sense of it in dutch


Is Dutch not Flemish also? I admit to being pretty weak on the Low Countries. I dumb.


----------



## pedalruns (Dec 18, 2002)

bikeboy389 said:


> I believe that's a Belgian paper (well, it's on a Belgian domain--that's what ".be" stands for). So does that make it Flemish? It's definitely not German.


Yeah the German was just a quick guess.... 

Well anyway it doesn't look to good for Soler, oh well.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

bikeboy389 said:


> Is Dutch not Flemish also? I admit to being pretty weak on the Low Countries. I dumb.


Regardless it sounds like Soler got popped...damn..was hoping it was all over.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

bikeboy389 said:


> Is Dutch not Flemish also? I admit to being pretty weak on the Low Countries. I dumb.



I have no idea. I tried German, then russian (i figured it wasn't that), and just kept trying, and dutch looked good enough


----------



## gray8110 (Dec 11, 2001)

pedalruns said:


> Soler... I think it might be.... Damn... I found the below link on another forum, German I think.
> 
> http://www.hln.be/hlns/cache/det/art_537132.html?wt.bron=homeArt1


That's Dutch (from the dutch speaking part of Belgium presumably given the .be web domain)

Here's the translation:

<em style="color:red;">There a new doping matter in gestation in the tour seems the France. After the fourteenth stage with arrival on plateau the Beille were decreased according to several sources a positive urine test. That then after Vinokourov and Moreni the third positive case in the tour would be.

It would concern Mauricio Soler, the drager of the bolletjestrui. At this moment there is an irruption of the French police force in the hotel of Barloworld to pace communicates our Danish colleagues of BT. But we could not get that confirmed. Tomorrow at 11 o'clock there is anyway a press conference.

The rumour which Soler positively would be has already looked after that bookmakers in United Kingdom and Italy have crossed out him.</em>

<strong><em style="color:navy;">Edit:</strong> GEEZ, you guys are fast.</em>


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> Regardless it sounds like Soler got popped...damn..was hoping it was all over.



I already know his defense - it was the bottled water he used from the bystanders that he dumped all over his body and arms.. it had testosterone in it!!!!


----------



## bikeboy389 (May 4, 2004)

bas said:


> I have no idea. I tried German, then russian (i figured it wasn't that), and just kept trying, and dutch looked good enough


Would people please stop quoting the post where I admitted I'm dumb? Thank you, that is all.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

bikeboy389 said:


> I'm dumb?


Got it! :crazy:


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

bikeboy389 said:


> I'm dumb?


your a idiot


----------



## pedalruns (Dec 18, 2002)

bikeboy389 said:


> Would people please stop quoting the post where I admitted I'm dumb? Thank you, that is all.


ha, ha... and I was really the first dumb one that thought it might be German, oh well..


----------



## grrrah (Jul 22, 2005)

I think I just heard Levi exhale a sigh of relief.


----------



## Henry Porter (Jul 25, 2006)

bikeboy389 said:


> Would people please stop quoting the post where I admitted I'm dumb? Thank you, that is all.


Sure!


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

bas said:


> I already know his defense - it was the bottled water he used from the bystanders that he dumped all over his body and arms.. it had testosterone in it!!!!



Soler had just signed a new deal too.


NEW DEAL: Colombian climbing specialist Juan Mauricio Soler has extended his contract with South African team Barloworld for two more years.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

The Tour is worse than Enron and Wall Street with their revised figures. Call me next quarter when the results are finalized.


----------



## RSPDiver (Jun 3, 2006)

bikeboy389 said:


> Is Dutch not Flemish also? I admit to being pretty weak on the Low Countries. I dumb.


If I recall, Flemish is a dialect mostly Dutch, with some French tossed in for flavor.

(totally unnecessary, but I just wanted to get one more quote in before the original is edited.  )


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

bikeboy389 said:


> I dumb.



bump.....


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

Pablo said:


> The Tour is worse than Enron and Wall Street with their revised figures. Call me next quarter when the results are finalized.


Wikipedia has "confirmed" it. (and no it wasn't me that edited the page).

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mauricio_Soler

On July 27, 2007 it was announced that Soler tested positive for dope after stage 14 of the Tour de France.


----------

